# New World Heavyweight Champion Discussion Thread



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

don't get me wrong, I think the guy deserves it... but his look disagrees. his entrance isn't impressive looking. his ring gear - plain tights, coupled with his look looks rather amateur. he is kinda scrawny as well. I don't think he looks compatible with the title. thoughts?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He looked legit in a small pond like TNA. *


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

He's the same size, if not bigger than CM Punk. A lot of people said certain guys that went on to become World Champions didn't "look the part", and guess what, they worked out pretty well. I reference our current WWE Champion.

People said Jericho was never big enough to hold a World Title. He's held it 5 times and main evented 2 Wrestlemanias.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio has is troll facing right now.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

neither did Edge, but he won it 11 times.......


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HBK wasn't the biggest of guys either.*


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I disagree completely, but I guess you're entitled to your own opinion. 










I don't know about you but to me that looks pretty damn right.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

He needs to get a superstars look, like wear cool looking shirts, tight jeans, work with his hairs a bit and some other things and he'll look pretty good.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He needs to get a superstars look, like wear cool looking shirts, tight jeans, work with his hairs a bit and some other things and he'll look pretty good.


So you want him to be The Miz?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rey fucking Mysterio became World Champ twice, and the thing covered most of him.


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He needs to get a superstars look, like wear cool looking shirts, tight jeans, work with his hairs a bit and some other things and he'll look pretty good.


Are you queer? Since when does a superstar need to look good to be champion? Just look at Jack Swagger, he looks deformed...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks just fine to me.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He needs to get a superstars look, like wear cool looking shirts, tight jeans, work with his hairs a bit and some other things and he'll look pretty good.


Agreed. Street clothes legitimize a character. If someone is important enough to get airtime without even changing into their ring gear they stand out as being in the upper echelon of the competition.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd mark if Christian won the title and started wearing the old Captain Charisma gear again.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Dont like his tights but apart from that Christian is primed for the WHC.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

faceface said:


> Agreed. Street clothes legitimize a character. *If someone is important enough to get airtime without even changing into their ring gear they stand out as being in the upper echelon of the competition*.


Um..what?

Most times when Christian gets promo segments, he is in street clothes. Has been that way for nearly his entire singles career. 

Granted there hasn't been much time for in depth Christian promo's since he returned because of the RTWM, Edge retirement, and now the Draft... so I digress.

The only I don't like about Christian's look is wearing the t-shirt during his entrance. Either go back the jackets or no t-shirt at all.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

He seems a nice guy, deserves the title and can wrestler well. But does he have the genuine star power to hold a world title? im not sure, i suppose we'll find out soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I look forward to the moment of his win but I'm not looking forward to his title reign.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Rey Mysterio is a 2-time World Heavyweight Champion and he could wear that thing a sash!

Also, I direct you to RAW and to our current WWE Champion. Bland look by all counts. Only 6'1" to Christian's 6'2" and they're both about the same weight. Not to mention Miz is arguable worse than Christian in terms of talent (mileage may vary drastically).

Fact it, "the look" doesn't exist any more. I doubt it ever HAS existed, it's just something people make up to put down people they don't like. You could argue 'lack of the look' for anyone. For example: John Cena wears bright red, a cap, wristbands, and wrestles in jean shorts and trainers, wheres Orton has very classic, old-school attire. Both are multiple-time World Champions, so how can they BOTH have 'the look' if they look totally different?

Then there's Edge. Long hair, stubble, full-length tights, yet he's 11-time champion. How is this possible?

Christian looks fine. And him holding the WHC aloft looked pretty damn compatible to me.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I look forward to the moment of his win but I'm not looking forward to his title reign.



If he wins it I don't think his reign will even be long enough to hate.

Probably get a Peep Show the first SD, find out the new #1 contender the next SD, get another promo the next SD and then boom he drops the title at the PPV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to see him get new ring gear, since his current set is kinda ugly.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Around the one minute mark, looking pretty damn main event worthy imo. That was 5 years ago though, and he's a lot more suited to that kind of heel character.

Still though, thanks to their FCW senses, he stands out more than enough for main event now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian has a better look than Miz so I don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Christian does not have the look but Swagger did? Get out of here with that blind logic. The man is more deserving of the title more than any current person holding any other title in the WWE right now.


----------



## CKO (Mar 15, 2011)

Disciple514 said:


> Christian does not have the look but Swagger did? Get out of here with that blind logic. The man is more deserving of the title more than any current person holding any other title in the WWE right now.


This. Basically backing up my point


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> Christian does not have the look but Swagger did? Get out of here with that blind logic. The man is more deserving of the title more than any current person holding any other title in the WWE right now.


swagger has a MUCH beefier physique. he's taller. he's bulkier. and he has the hairstyle of a champion as well. if you were to put both guys next to each other Swagger DEFINITELY looks more compatible with the title. not to mention how we're so used to seeing Kurt angle donning the american singlet/tights.

mysterio may be small but he has good looking ring-gear. he is however, I admit, a rare exception. edge is much TALLER than christian plus his hair, entrance theme, pyro, and ring-gear (the long coat). CM Punk's long hair gave him an edge to his look. HBK is a sodding legend. I don't know about "back in the day" but the guy can wear anything and come out and people would still cheer him today. jericho had long hair as well, and his short haircut is no-where as scrubbish as christian's imho.

really the main problem with christian is that his hair makes him look like a god damn jobber.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

RoughJustice said:


> I disagree completely, but I guess you're entitled to your own opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look perfect to me


----------



## senthos (Apr 15, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> That look perfect to me


Goldberg would be proud to see that christian grew up from when he got in a steel cage with him


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Ruzz said:


> really the main problem with christian is that his hair makes him look like a god damn jobber.


Yeah I kinda agree, his hairline is receding and he should shave it imo.










He can actually pull it off too.

The biggest problem I have with his look though, and I've been saying this for the past two years, is his ugly yellow tan, he looks so physically ill.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> That look perfect to me


this


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

It looks fine on him. I think the more important thing is how you carry yourself as champion, you gotta carry yourself with respect and make the belt look like such a big deal with your gestures and mannerism, you gotta show your swagger when you bring the championship. I think Sheamus and The Miz have done a very good job at it, they make their respective title belt somehow look very important and prestigious when they hold them and bring them to the ring, they know how to carry themselves as champions imo.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone really cares whether or not Christians tan looks good, or if he should shave his head or whatever. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on what constitutes 'the look' and what a champion looks like, clearly. At the end of the day, what matters in professional wrestling is standing out from the crowd, and Jack Swagger for example looks like any random athletic college kid that decided to dress up as Kurt Angle for Halloween. 

Christian is one of the most recognizable WWE superstars in my opinion, and despite his build, managers to give off that always important larger-then-life aura through the way he carries himself and his natural charisma. Saying he doesn't have the look because you think he has a slightly receding hairline or a bad tan would be criticisms more suited for the fashion industry, not professional wrestling.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

King™ said:


> Rey fucking Mysterio became World Champ twice, and the thing covered most of him.


This.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

He looks like a twerp.


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

he looks better than the Miz


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If we're gonna prohibit guys who aren't "Heavyweights" from being the World Champion, that means guys like Bret, HBK, Jericho, Guerrero, Benoit, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, and probably the Miz wouldn't even have gotten a chance to be Champion.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Prince King said:


> he looks better than the Miz


No, he doesn't. He looks lanky, and face Christian doesn't have the mean streak to pull off being champion IMO.



Disciple514 said:


> Christian does not have the look but Swagger did? Get out of here with that blind logic.


Swagger physically dominates Christian, what are you on about?


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it looks perfect with Christian. I don't think he'll have much of a title reign, but I think he looks like a champion and deserves to hold the title. He's a credible, believable champ.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

looks great. if u saw ecw u would know hes a great champ.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I personally dont think he looks like a champion. He's been wearing the same tights the best part of a decade.

However anythings better than Edge's pyjama bottom look he was rocking the last year.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Its not that he isnt compatible its just that he is boring as hell.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

What a load of utter tosh.

He looked perfectly fine holding the title up last week on SD.

This doesnt matter of course, because he aint winning it.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

he looks superb.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He looks beautiful, I dont know what your talking about


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

He just gets nothing from WWE. He doesn´t get any promo time, to at least try to re-create the 2005 magic with the peeps and the Captain Charisma gimmick, no hoodie, no sidekick to play off, no real strong selling by the commentators. All he has is a great entrance music. Otherwise he is just given his jobber trunks, and nothing else, but he is supposed to sell it like he is the world champion. They have him stuck in Rocky Maivia or The Ringmaster mode. He has no identity. Forget about size or anything. Has anyone ever given a more jobberish approach to becoming a world champion? Even Benoit had the "no gimmicks needed"-gimmick of the greatest wrestler.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I would have agreed that Christian didn't have the body type that 'looked' like a World Heavyweight Champion. But after seeing the image of him hoisting the title atop the ladder, I was sold. Christian needs to carry the belt at some point.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The way he could be better than he currently is at this point are doing these things:

1) Turn heel
2) Get a bodyguard
3) Get an entrance pyro again. I maintain that main-eventers SHOULD have entrance pyros. Christian's falling sparks one worked fantastically
4) Get his jumpsuit back. He looked awesome in that

Basically, they need to turn him back to his cocky, arrogant heel persona from 2005. Then they can have him feud with face Orton for the Title, and use Orton's popularity to help get Christian as over as he should be.

To be honest, if I see Christian slowly revert back to that arrogant asshole act, I will be very happy.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The hell am I witnessing on this thread??? The current WWE champion looks like Gary off of Weird Science after they created Lisa! Swagger looks like an over grown dork who got held back in 8th grade 12 times. When Christian held that title up, all appeared right in the world. It was just perfect.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

¿Christian? You mean, ¿Ewan McGregor? hehe. Entrance could be better, yeah. Anyway, perfect look, perfect wrestler.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> The hell am I witnessing on this thread??? *The current WWE champion looks like Gary off of Weird Science after they created Lisa! Swagger looks like an over grown dork who got held back in 8th grade 12 times.* When Christian held that title up, all appeared right in the world. It was just perfect.


Quoted for truth man. The closer Christian gets to the title, the more Christian haters come out of the woodworks. 

:lmao


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

It looks like they are destined to be together.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

John Cena looked hilarious with it


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

Can people stop saying Christian deserves a title reign in any profession "deserve has nothin to do with it". If he wins I'll be fine with it but who is to say who deservese anything really.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


> It looks like they are destined to be together.



But you already knew that.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

AvonBarksdale said:


> *Can people stop saying Christian deserves a title reign in any profession* "deserve has nothin to do with it". If he wins I'll be fine with it but who is to say who deservese anything really.


No.

Why would people stop saying that when its completely true?

He does deserve it, completely.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

AvonBarksdale said:


> Can people stop saying Christian deserves a title reign in any profession "deserve has nothin to do with it". If he wins I'll be fine with it but who is to say who deservese anything really.





Do Your Fcking Job said:


> No.
> 
> Why would people stop saying that when its completely true?
> 
> He does deserve it, completely.



Agreed with Do your fckin Job here, the mans be round for years. Hell, the height of his popularity was when he was heel and fighting super cena a few years back, also his had some of the best matches of his life since coming back.....Christian must win, but we all know that


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NoLeafClover said:


> He's the same size, if not bigger than CM Punk. A lot of people said certain guys that went on to become World Champions didn't "look the part", and guess what, they worked out pretty well. I reference our current WWE Champion.
> 
> *People said Jericho was never big enough to hold a World Title*. He's held it 5 times and main evented 2 Wrestlemanias.


You have to admit, he kinda looked like a jobber sometimes though. I was watching a youtube clip from around 2002 where Jericho was champ and he _really_ looked like an uber jobber with the long pants etc etc. More recently when he had the WHC he just looked naked lol.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

What fuck does not look compatible means?
Rey held the title didn't he?


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

Rey Mysterio
The Miz
Edge when he won his first world title

just to name a few, they didnt look 'compatible'. but it grew on them except mysterio. just cause it doesnt look good on him, doesnt mean he doesnt deserve it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> *You have to admit, he kinda looked like a jobber sometimes though*. I was watching a youtube clip from around 2002 where Jericho was champ and he _really_ looked like an uber jobber with the long pants etc etc. More recently when he had the WHC he just looked naked lol.


Dont have to admit anything, I dont know what you're on about.

He looked perfectly fine with the belt, as Christian would and did on SD a couple of weeks ago.

This entire thread is stupid.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

Rey, Benoit, Jericho and HBK got trolled right now


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

If Miz can be world champ with his look, anyone can. Christian is miles ahead of him in terms of looking credible enough to main event.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Cm Punk, Rey Mysterio, Shawn Michaels, The Miz, if they can hold it, Christian definitely can too.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Rey Mysterio
> The Miz
> Edge when he won his first world title
> 
> just to name a few, they didnt look 'compatible'. but it grew on them except mysterio. just cause it doesnt look good on him, doesnt mean he doesnt deserve it.


it never grew on Miz IMO, he still looks like a joke. If you show people who don't know wrestling, him without the belt they will only think of jobber.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Cm Punk, Rey Mysterio, *Shawn Michaels*, The Miz, if they can hold it, Christian definitely can too.


I don't know why you even put Shawn Michaels in that category. Shawn actually looked like a World Champion and I'm not even a fan of the guy.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

I suggest you to look at the WWE Champion


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Christian's not World Title material. Good talker but doesn't have the look to be blunt.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

The JPH said:


> Christian's not World Title material. Good talker but doesn't have the look to be blunt.


is rey mysterio world title material?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Ruzz said:


> don't get me wrong, I think the guy deserves it... but his look disagrees. his entrance isn't impressive looking. his ring gear - plain tights, coupled with his look looks rather amateur. he is kinda scrawny as well. I don't think he looks compatible with the title. thoughts?


Why not? That title is the same colour as his hair...and his skin!  (Sorry just had to do it)


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

One half of me says "GASP* An IWC member who hates Christian! Kill the infidel!" while the other agrees somehow.

If hypothetically Vince is abducted by aliens and Christian happens to win the World Heavyweight Championship at Extreme Rulesthen he won't hold it for that's for sure, 2 months max.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> He's the same size, if not bigger than CM Punk. A lot of people said certain guys that went on to become World Champions didn't "look the part", and guess what, they worked out pretty well. I reference our current WWE Champion.
> 
> People said Jericho was never big enough to hold a World Title. He's held it 5 times and main evented 2 Wrestlemanias.


It isn't just about size though. And actually Cm Punk is slightly taller and weighs more than Christian does. Vince just never though Christian had the look of a main eventer. Whether or not he still feels the same exact way will be determined after tonight.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> It isn't just about size though. And actually Cm Punk is slightly taller and weighs more than Christian does. Vince just never though Christian had the look of a main eventer. Whether or not he still feels the same exact way will be determined after tonight.


I addressed the size issue because it was specifically called out by the OP. Not to mention it has always been a major point of discussion for many of the names that I had called out...Christian being one of them. And honestly, what is the difference in size between Punk and Christian?? I don't know the exact numbers, but for all intents and purposes of this whole thread's discussion; they're the same size.

You're right, Vince hasn't seen Christian as a main eventer, but we very well may be on the cusp of seeing that change. Whether it is a result of Vince actually having a change of heart, or just looking to milk the whole story of Edge's retirement to put Christian over...it doesn't matter, because the fact is that the belt will actually be around Christian's waist. 

Personally, I have always thought Christian brought a unique look to the table, and could absolutely take off as the World Champ (wish he would bring back his Captain Charisma entrance hoody and sweatpants). Yes, he's not the biggest guy on the roster, but neither is Miz and he's now held the WWE Title now for almost 6 months, and counting...AND he retained at Wrestlemania. How many people kept saying 'Miz doesn't look like a champion, Miz doesn't look like a champion!'? Almost everyone, and look where he is now. It's all about WWE's level of commitment to a given superstar.

Christian just needs to be giving the chance, and I have a feeling that WWE is willing to give Christian a shot to see if he can run with the ball. I think Orton's move over to SD was a plan B of sorts, just in case for some reason, Christian isn't able to take off as World Champion. But I don't see that being an issue.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

You really ate Vince's Medicine.

Have you ever looked on Raw at our WWE Champion, and have you seen our Former World Champion?(Ziggler, Rey)


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Yes, he's not the biggest guy on the roster, but neither is Miz and he's now held the WWE Title now for almost 6 months, and counting...AND he retained at Wrestlemania. How many people kept saying 'Miz doesn't look like a champion, Miz doesn't look like a champion!'? Almost everyone, and look where he is now. It's all about WWE's level of commitment to a given superstar.


Miz still doesn't look like a champion, he still looks like a joke, sure his riegn has been OK, but he himself still looks like a joke, even after Vince gave so much effort to put him over, when he didn't deserve any of it.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

when i look at miz i don't see the look of a champion i still see him as a reality tv star


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> Swagger physically dominates Christian, what are you on about?


Ummmm...isn't that who Christian beat to become ECW Champion?

wk


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

RoughJustice said:


> I disagree completely, but I guess you're entitled to your own opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be surreal to see him if he does win the WHC title. 

He doesn't look out of place though. 

Like people have said there are smaller guy's who have one it. Plus one extremely smaller guy too.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Miz still doesn't look like a champion, he still looks like a joke, sure his riegn has been OK, but he himself still looks like a joke, even after Vince gave so much effort to put him over, when he didn't deserve any of it.


Honestly, a huge part for looking the part of a champion is how a superstar conducts not only themselves as THE champion, but how the handle the actual belt itself. Miz carries himself like a champion, physically handles the belt like it is just an extension of his body, and thus has gotten over as such. Say what you will about how he "looks like a joke" or whatever, but the fact of the matter is Miz is over...really over...and the 'Miz experiment' has most certainly been a success. 

And how the hell doesn't Miz deserve any of it?? In the words of Miz himself, "Really? _Really?_" 

You seem to think the WWE Champion is just someone who Vince picks and that that person will just automatically get over as such. No. That's not how it works; that's only half of it. Said superstar can be given the ball, and all the backing in the world, but then it is THEIR job to make it happen. This isn't Jack Swagger here who was given the belt and just fucking face flopped with it and under the pressure...no no, actually quite the opposite.

People seem to forget how many years Miz has put in, paying his dues. He was crapped on by people, not only fans, but many guys in the locker room for so long - and I will admit I was one of them. I never in a million years would have though that Miz, the guy wrestling in the baggy shorts wearing the stupid bowler hat and a chick magnet shirt, would ever one day be WWE Champion. But he stuck it out, kept his nose to the grind stone, kept working his ass off to get better, completely re-vamped himself and now he is headlining Wrestlemania. If that's not working to deserve it, than I don't know what is.


----------



## johwanna (Apr 29, 2011)

if he becomes a heel and wears the jacket to the ring hel be good hes quit stale ever since he became a face


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I personally preferred Christian in TNA. His matches were much better.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> Honestly, a huge part for looking the part of a champion is how a superstar conducts not only themselves as THE champion, but how the handle the actual belt itself. Miz carries himself like a champion, physically handles the belt like it is just an extension of his body, and thus has gotten over as such. Say what you will about how he "looks like a joke" or whatever, but the fact of the matter is Miz is over...really over...and the 'Miz experiment' has most certainly been a success.
> 
> And how the hell doesn't Miz deserve any of it?? In the words of Miz himself, "Really? _Really?_"
> 
> ...


Now that is saying it as it is, I thought the same about The Miz when I saw him in his old gimmick. I have so much respect for what he has achieved. People will be people though and people are blind. He deserves everything he is achieving right now and to me 100% has the look of a champion because he carries it like it's his world and will do anything to keep it, that to me is worth more than being 6'4 and muscly as hell.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Christian deserves to hold the World Title and it will be an amazing moment if he does win.


----------



## FearGX (Apr 9, 2011)

Christian deserves the title, even for at least till the next PPV after Extreme Rules. Although Alberto Del Rio has been putting a lot of good work and effort into the business lately. Love or Hate Rio, his a great entertainer.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

RoughJustice said:


> I'd mark if Christian won the title and started wearing the old Captain Charisma gear again.


That look>His current look


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

**E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

So Christian won the title. No more crying.

Now what for him?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*well i is dammed.. the you dont know shit about wwe booking thread*

i is really surprised... great match

i dont think i need to say much because you know what it is

all the people who was so confident he wont win looks like shitheads


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Guess I ought to go change my sig now then lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

The mark inside me can die in peace once and for all.

Christian is the world champion. Say it loud, bitches.


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

*FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

After thirteen long years....

1 x european championship
1 x Hardcore title
1 x Lightheavyweight championship
9 x Tag team championships (7 w/edge, 1 w/ lance storm & 1 w/Chris Jericho)
3 x Intercontinental Championships
2 x ECW Championships

Captain Charisma...CHRISTIAN is FINALLY

WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!!!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

Hell yeah, finally! I was just watching it awhile ago.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Pyro, admit it *SPOILERS**

Admit it Pyro, you were wrong about Christian winning. HA!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

YES!!!!

Finally!!!!! Wrex, were you watching?! Finally!! They finally let him be champ!!! Holy shit!!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

Y ruin it for ppl in the title????????????

attention whore much??


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

The board just crashed so hard. I just wrote a nice paragraph trying to summarize how unbelievably stoked I am CC won, and it crashed, but yeah. My lifelong favorite wrestler has finally won the title. What an amazing moment.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

There you go, Christian won...now can we have him dump the title to Del Rio please? We need to be pushing forward with our talent, not the other way around.

They only let him be champ out of pity, when the reign is gone don't expect another one.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Pyro, admit it *SPOILERS**

You're so sad. Why do you care so much about Pyro? (that's not even his name anymore)


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

Christian is a GRAND FUCKING SLAM CHAMPION.

Is this real life?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

WOOO about time he wins the big one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

You should really put spoiler tags


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

he looked pretty fucking good with it tonight


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Pyro, admit it *SPOILERS**



MrMondayNight said:


> You're so sad. Why do you care so much about Pyro? (that's not even his name anymore)


Because he never ever had faith. He was always the one to swear up and down that Christian wouldn't win. Now he is wrong, so he can be quiet.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Let it begin.*

it was beautiful


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Now before anyone try to shove it down my throat that I was completely wrong for many months of stating Christian never becoming World Heavyweight Champion? Guess what I’m very happy and proud that I was wrong cause it made my excitement 25x bigger. That’s what guys like me and Pyro was actually doing, we claimed that Christian was not going to win it but deep down we wanted to be wrong. 

I haven’t been emotionally invested in a match in a very long time, congratulations Christian cause you have been the first person in recent memory who actually EARNED to be World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Not really a fan of christian but this was a great match. Both guys were excellent.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*

Nice to see Christian win the big one. 

But...did anyone see Brodus Clay's cut?! He was busted OPEN, a pool of blood on the floor.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Who the hell is on the forums, in the wrestling section, not wanting to find out the results. Oh well, one of the mods merged/put in spoilers.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I don't give a damn what he does next or if he goes back to jobbing in a month...HE'S FUCKING WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT 
CHAMPION!!!!!

I am still in disbelief, SHOCKED, holy crap *marks the fuck out*

Seriously though I hope he remains relevant and stays in the main event/upper mid card on smackdown


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



The King of Blaze said:


> Now before anyone try to shove it down my throat that I was completely wrong for many months of stating Christian never becoming World Heavyweight Champion? Guess what I’m very happy and proud that I was wrong cause it made my excitement 25x bigger. That’s what guys like me and Pyro was actually doing, we claimed that Christian was not going to win it but deep down we wanted to be wrong.
> 
> I haven’t been emotionally invested in a match in a very long time, congratulations Christian cause you have been the first person in recent memory who actually EARNED to be World Heavyweight Champion.


I totally respect that. Well I'm glad you were wrong bro.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's True said:


> he looked pretty fucking good with it tonight


THIS!!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Don't care what's next! He's finally the friggin champion!!! His reign could end tomorrow, but the history books will still list Christian has a former champion!!!


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

It's True said:


> he looked pretty fucking good with it tonight


True that. Best. Fucking. Moment. Ever.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Why would this be a spoiler? It happened, it aired, it's over.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

WHAT NOW PRYO!, WHAT NOW Pyro, IN YOUR FACE! WOOOOOOOOOOOO, u can drop the "christian will never be champion" gimmick now because he has finally done it, he is now officially the world heavyweight champoin!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Reading over the thread I couldn't help but lol at the amount of people "shaking" and "crying" that he won but you know what, after all the fucking yapping that has been done over this I'm glad that you all got your moment. I disagree with the result but I'm not about to start raining on the Peep Parade. He's finally the champ. I guess it is now where they decide to go with him that counts.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> The mark inside me can die in peace once and for all.
> 
> Christian is the world champion. Say it loud, bitches.


Couldn't have summed it up better myself.

I've been waiting for this day since 2005 and never, ever thought it would really happen.

Congratulations to Christian. A great talent and a great man. His career is, at long last, validated.

And also congratulations to the IWC. *WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

i thought he was never gonna win it though


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

nope


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

IN
YOUR 
FACE
BITCH

FUCK YES!!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I was wrong, Pyro was wrong, many of us were wrong.

FUCK YES
FUCK YES
FUCK YES
FUCK YES

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Is the new thing to say Alberto Del Rio will never be champion.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Who ever said dreams don't come true lied... Christian Christian at last your world champion!


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Looked at the title, all i have to say? He. Looked. Fucking. Marvellous.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Playing this theme in celebration:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I've never marked out so hard in my life, not even when Eddie won the belt.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

You know what, I hate Christian, absolutely fucking hate the guy. 

BUT, even though I'm bitter, I remember how I felt when Kane won MITB and the title (after waiting 12 years) so Christian fans, live it up, your favorite is champion.

Congratulations Christian.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

First time I was so happy over a match result in a long time, finally!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQjokZSN3h8


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Never been so happy to be wrong! FUCK YES!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Starbuck said:


> Reading over the thread I couldn't help but lol at the amount of people "shaking" and "crying" that he won but you know what, after all the fucking yapping that has been done over this I'm glad that you all got your moment. I disagree with the result but I'm not about to start raining on the Peep Parade. He's finally the champ. I guess it is now where they decide to go with him that counts.


lol u mad?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

From Joey Style's twitter here's another photo




> at this moment, the new @WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Christian, feels only euphoria. #WWERULES http://yfrog.com/h8htwkj


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks pretty god damned good to me


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Brb, marking the fuck out.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Looks perfect.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I wonder who he will fued with.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Hell just froze over.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

The Era of Charisma?

"Hell has frozen over." Haha Cole, that was fucking perfect.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Now I honestly have to admit, he looks good with the title


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



nukeinyourhair said:


> lol u mad?


Do I sound mad?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

fantastic match.. and a well deserved it. go CHRISTIAN.

World heavyweight Champion Christian, loved this.

i'm not even whining that adr has lost.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought it was pretty obvious that Christian was going to win tonight and I've been saying it ever since Edge retired. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Good for Christian.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DAMM that looks good.

I cant get over it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

my wrestling fan career seems complete now


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Jumped out of my seat! Never marked out like that before! GET IN!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



The Monster's Boss said:


> You know what, I hate Christian, absolutely fucking hate the guy.
> 
> BUT, even though I'm bitter, I remember how I felt when Kane won MITB and the title (after waiting 12 years) so Christian fans, live it up, your favorite is champion.
> 
> Congratulations Christian.


Thanks for your thoughts, now GFY.

**bows down before Christian, the new WHC" * 

Aw _hell_ yeah, never thought I'd see the day. Not that it matters, I'm hoping for a lengthy, meaningful reign.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Smackdown just got a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Osama Bin Laden gets got.
Christian wins the World Title.
And The Celtics get they ass whipped by Lebron and friends.

All in all, a good ass day imo.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *I thought it was pretty obvious that Christian was going to win tonight and I've been saying it ever since Edge retired. *


It was a giving the way the draft went. The pleasure of actually seeing Christian win it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Congrats to Christian! It was a great moment!


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Still Shocked... I've never felt more content as a wrestling fan... I was half expecting Vince to come out and push off Christian himself but wow. Good things come to those that wait...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

You can't argue with a moment with that much real emotion behind it. And I'm overjoyed and pretty surprised that the WWE didn't try.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Deshad C. said:


> Osama Bin laden gets got.
> Christian wins the World Title.
> And The Celtics get they ass whipped by Lebron and friends.
> 
> All in all, a good ass day imo.


amen, not really a basketball fan but still A FUCKING MEN!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One of the greatest moments, to me, in wrestling. Only WMVI, Benoit and Eddie winning it as well as HBK's return even come close to the emotional investment and release when they happened.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I never gave up on the dream of Christian being World Heavyweight champ. I am crying with joy. And on top of that, Bin Laden is dead. My birthday month is starting off with a bang.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Does this once and for all prove the Pyro has no idea how the business works and is cannot predict who will and will not win a championship? I don't what makes me happier, the fact that Christian won or that Pyro/IWC will finally shutup and stop complaining about the matter.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



W>C said:


> Smackdown just got a whole lot more interesting.


you mean the newly drafted Orton


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Pyro, admit it *SPOILERS**



Gwilt said:


> Admit it Pyro, you were wrong about Christian winning. HA!


He came up with every possible explanation to make Christian _NOT_ winning logical yet he admitted he would mark out like hell if Christian won.


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Christian winning the belt followed by a main event of Bin Laden being killed. What a night!

Boom, go 'murcka!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I can't even put into words how I feel right now. This is happiest I've ever been towards something wrestling related. 

Christian is finally in the record books as being a world champion in the WWE. Historic moment we all witnessed tonight. Too many people thought this moment would never happen, I myself had doubts for the longest time. Now I only have one thing to say.

Anything is possible in WWE.

Christian, World Heavyweight Champion! Got a nice ring to it.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

dynamite452 said:


> THIS!!!!!


My pic....
All is forgiven


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

The longer it takes Pyro to make a statement, the more I'm convinced he was Bin Laden.

Joking.

Maybe.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Amazing result. So happy Christian finally got his win, he's been ready for years, even before Edge was in my opinion. Great match as well, Match of the Night for certain (though Orton/Punk was very entertaining too).


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does this once and for all prove the Pyro has no idea how the business works and is cannot predict who will and will not win a championship? I don't what makes me happier, the fact that Christian won or that Pyro/IWC will finally shutup and stop complaining about the matter.


OMG, you're right, the great Pyro's credibility has finally been vanquished! 

Actually... no, if you've been paying attention to _Urnot Rex_'s posts, he's longed for this moment but (understandably) had no faith in Vince/creative/the powers that be etc.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Enjoy before WWE claims copyright!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

man i can only imagine christian and the lockeroom joking around about, how fitting of a day to become champ on the day bin laden was killed, may 1, 2011 will forever be remebered as the day christian finally reached the top of the mountain


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

At least there is one good world champ in the company. With his TNA reigns this is number 4 correct?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



dynamite452 said:


> Enjoy before WWE claims copyright!!


thank you, man i seriously thought christin was going to lose for sure after brodus clay came out, cuz u know how in the past that christian is so close at the end to getting the briefcase in the mitb match, only to be screwed over, i thought this would be a repeat but thankfully it wasn't. as soon as i heard the horn, i knew right there and then that christian was winning cuz i knew that was edge that was coming out and no way christian was going to lose with edge making an apperance'

EDIT: man just watching that again and seeing how christian is so emotional and happy . man makes me want to cry, not like that crap celebration swagger had when he won it, he just had a bland boring face, but this is the way you win a title and celebrate. christian really wanted this and he finally did it. so happy


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Even Osama was so shocked that Christian won, he dropped dead!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Not gonna lie, when I heard the horn I thought Diesel was gonna hit the ring.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



dynamite452 said:


> Enjoy before WWE claims copyright!!


3:47 is the happiest moment you're gonna see on WWE programming for a long time.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Starbuck said:


> Do I sound mad?


Just remember you talking all week about how you hoped he lost so you can watch the smark rage.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

He will lose it at the next PPV


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Reaction to Christian winning


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Congratulations Christian. Truly one of the best moments in WWE in a long long time.
Props to Alberto Del Rio too, he really put in for a hell of a match as well.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> Not gonna lie, when I heard the horn I thought Diesel was gonna hit the ring.



haha...me too!! lol

cole mentioned it was the loudest horn he heard,,seemed to loud for a jeep, i think production added some horn sounds lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

waiting for him to pull a benoit and wwe clear all memory of this moment


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

MARK OUT MOMENT! congrats to Captain Charisma HE DESERVES IT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Well, about fucking time. His career's been completed, it finally has value after years of being stagnant and going nowhere. It's good to see that for just once, justice has been served. 

Feels pretty awesome to be wrong.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

least we won't have to hear christian fans bitchin that vince hates him even though he's won countless tag team titles.
If Christian wouldn't of left for tna he would of been world champion cause they've been handed out like hot cakes since the PG era.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

My Life as a fan is complete that was my last wish as a WWE fan let Christian win the big one WOOOOOOOOOOOO LETS CELEBRATE PEEPS!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



virus21 said:


> At least there is one good world champ in the company. With his TNA reigns this is number 4 correct?


If anyone counted TNA reigns we wouldn't care as much. This is the real world title. He's a 1 time world champ in my book.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

It's really amazing because if it would have been anyone else, it would have been so obvious they were going to win. But just because it's Christian, there was still almost no hope. Great, great, crazy night.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Swag said:


> waiting for him to pull a benoit and wwe clear all memory of this moment


Fuck off.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

THANK YOU BASED VINCE!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I'm not sure if I've ever marked out to this degree lol


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



jw116104 said:


> The longer it takes Pyro to make a statement, the more I'm convinced he was Bin Laden.
> 
> Joking.
> 
> Maybe.


LOL Instantly sig'd this.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I did not believe there was any way that it would be happen, but I've never been so happy to be wrong in my life. Christian is the World Heavyweight Champion! As someone who followed Edge & Christian through their entire careers and looked up to them, as someone who became so invested in their story and certainly, Christian's quest, I couldn't be happier right now. I won't be able to sleep tonight. I feel like I have finally seen everything I wanted to see in WWE and this moment will live forever for me.

Congratulations, Christian!


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Long overdue.


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

the peeps deserved this grats to christian. this was a long time coming for him.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



So freaking happy. Lets hope he gets past at least one ppv as champion, we all know itll be on Orton by the years end so lets savour every precious second we can


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, about fucking time. His career's been completed, it finally has value after years of being stagnant and going nowhere. It's good to see that for just once, justice has been served.
> 
> Feels pretty awesome to be wrong.


If Morisson miraculously gets traded to Smackdown & take the title from Christian next week & has a 1 year reign with 15 minute promos every week,is that going to ruin everything for you? :evil:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY FINALLY....CHRISTIAN!!!*



Zee Jay said:


> There you go, Christian won...now can we have him dump the title to Del Rio please? We need to be pushing forward with our talent, not the other way around.
> 
> They only let him be champ out of pity, when the reign is gone don't expect another one.


What the fuck? ADR is on raw.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i get what op is saying. some guys have an air, they acarry themselves a certain way. miz carries himself right, jericho carries himself right, christian walks out he kind of slouches, he doesnt have an impresive air about him - presnece i guess you could call it. i feel the same about punk. THIS DOES NOT MEAN THEY ARE POOR PERFORMERS

some guys just look right with a belt, miz does, del rio will, rock did....some guys the belt doesnt look right on them for some reason, they are better in the chase than holding (i put austin in this spot as well)


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He needs to get a superstars look, like wear cool looking shirts, tight jeans, work with his hairs a bit and some other things and he'll look pretty good.


He needs to start wearing the jumpsuits again...






Oh, and bring back the Waterproof Blonde theme.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

six years too late but ill take it!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Mr.S said:


> If Morisson miraculously gets traded to Smackdown & take the title from Christian next week & has a 1 year reign with 15 minute promos every week,is that going to ruin everything for you? :evil:


No.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

FINALLYYYYYYY...... I have been waiting for this moment and am so pumped captain charisma is finally a heavyweight champion. I know it came at the hands of his bff but still he is a champion and will always be known as such


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Johnny Danger said:


> Still Shocked... I've never felt more content as a wrestling fan... *I was half expecting Vince to come out and push off Christian himself but wow.* Good things come to those that wait...


LMAO @ that part


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Greatest day ever. The WWE finally did something right for once. Awesome moment. I was tearing up when he pulled down the title.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, about fucking time. His career's been completed, it finally has value after years of being stagnant and going nowhere. It's good to see that for just once, justice has been served.
> 
> Feels pretty awesome to be wrong.


I told you my dude. What an amazing moment.


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Now he can fuck off and retire.... *insert flame shield here*


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Seriously biggest mark out moment for me since god knows when.Maybe when Michaels came back in SS 2002 or when Danielson came back in Summerslam last year.

THIS HAS TO BE THE MOST EMOTIONALLY INVESTED TITLE WIN I HAVE EVER SEEN.Now Matt Hardy will get his hopes high for a TNA world title reign


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

What a night!! it was well worth the $55 to captain charisma get gold. He will always be known as a heavyweight champion!!!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Easily the most nervous I've been about a wrestling match since I was a kid. To quote Matt Striker: "I'm marking out, bro!"


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

God, what a match.

I kind of hope he feuds with ADR, they showed chemistry in the ring that really surprised me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


I think they are if you're only including guys who started their careers as tag team wrestlers and not make-shift tag teams of 2 singles guys. They're definately not the first tag team to have both guys as world champions. There's BOD, DX, etc.

All I know is, there's never been a team who deserved to have both members be world champions more than these two.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



ZombieSham said:


> God, what a match.
> 
> I kind of hope he feuds with ADR, they showed chemistry in the ring that really surprised me.


They're cage match was well done


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

_"Defined by another, so much wasted time, out of the darkness each breath that I take will be mine."_


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


Well the only ones that come to mind are HHH and HBK from DX.

Although apart from that I can't think of any. Still, that is quite an accomplishment to achieve the same record as the likes of HHH and HBK.

I can't help but think of the memories of Edge, Christian, the Hardys and Dudleys from back in the TLC days. Who could have imagined that Christian would be a world champion? Such an emotional trip for me. Haha.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I think they are if you're only including guys who started their careers as tag team wrestlers and not make-shift tag teams of 2 singles guys. They're definately not the first tag team to have both guys as world champions. There's BOD, DX, etc.
> 
> .


yeah I mean guys that go their start/made a name for themselves as a tag team. DX doesn't count cause they never really tagged until the mid-2000's, and the BOD were both champions before they ever tagged.

kinda hard for Christian to be a Jannetty now, cause Jannetty never won one of these 

http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg620/scaled.php?tn=0&server=620&filename=htwk.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

They're both excellent wrestlers, they work well together.

ADR took some hardcore bumps and impressed the hell out of me. He does not look weak in the slightest coming out of that match. In fact, most of the matches at ER were like that, especially Rey and Cody's. Everyone came out looking good.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

*Deceived by my eyes and all I was told I should see 
Opinions not mine, the person they taught me to be
One night in the dark, a vision of someone I know 
And out of the darkness I heard, a voice say, I'm you
Inside me a light was turned on then I was alive *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> yeah I mean guys that go their start/made a name for themselves as a tag team. DX doesn't count cause they never really tagged until the mid-2000's, and the BOD were both champions before they ever tagged.
> 
> kinda hard for Christian to be a Jannetty now, cause Jannetty never won one of these
> 
> http://desmond.yfrog.com/Himg620/scaled.php?tn=0&server=620&filename=htwk.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=640


Well, he's a Jannetty compared to Edge, but that doesn't really matter. He's a world champion in his own right. 

It's interesting to note if it hasn't been noted already, but Christian is also potentially the last Grand Slam Champion ever. He just gained his Grand Slam, having won the WWE Tag Titles, the European title, the Intercontinental title and the World Heavyweight Championship. According to Wikipedia, the only people left available to be Grand Slam champions are Goldust and Regal if they win the world title. That won't happen, and Undertaker and Big Show winning the IC title. Taker ain't winning the IC title but I wouldn't be surprised if Show did, although I don't think it'll happen, so he could be the final one, ever. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



ZombieSham said:


> They're both excellent wrestlers, they work well together.
> 
> ADR took some hardcore bumps and impressed the hell out of me. He does not look weak in the slightest coming out of that match. In fact, most of the matches at ER were like that, especially Rey and Cody's. Everyone came out looking good.


Indeed, it was overall a good PPV. Storylines have seemingly wrapped up and we're going to be getting a fresh start. Cody Rhodes will move on looking pretty good, Christian is finally a world champion. Miz still looks strong, in my opinion, as does ADR. WWE got this one right.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Wow, I am so happy for Christian FINALLY winning the BIG ONE! Emotionally, this is one of the best feelings in the world as a wrestling fan.



el dandy said:


> Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


I think Dory and Terry Funk but that was NWA.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Congrats to Christian! Hope he gets a good reign with this title. It's been a long time coming since 2004/2005.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


DX, Kane and The Undertaker, Jericho and The Miz, Kane and Mankind, Steve Austin and The undertaker, Shawn Michaels and John Cena, Big Show and Kane, Big Show and Undertaker, Big Show and Jericho, Big Show and Miz, The Rock and Chris Jericho, The Rock and Taker, Benoit and Jericho, Edge and Hulk Hogan, Evolution, Rated RKO. Probably a million more are you serious bro? I could literally go on forever.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Traddy-X said:


> DX, Kane and The Undertaker, Jericho and The Miz, Kane and Mankind, Steve Austin and The undertaker, Shawn Michaels and John Cena, Big Show and Kane, Big Show and Undertaker, Big Show and Jericho, Big Show and Miz, The Rock and Chris Jericho, The Rock and Taker, Benoit and Jericho, Edge and Hulk Hogan, Evolution, Rated RKO. Probably a million more are you serious bro? I could literally go on forever.


He meant guys that got their start and made a name for themselves primarily as a tag team.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> Are E & C the first tag team guys in the WWF/E or WCW that had both members be World Champions? If so, makes the title win even more historic.


I believe they are now that you mention it. 

Everything of this story has really come full circle, and that makes it even more picture perfect.

Another thing I thought about, because I personally did it, was when I heard the news about us getting Bin Laden, I switched over to the news immediately from Extreme Rules (during the Cage match). If Christian/Del Rio had ended up closed the show, myself and I'm sure many other fans out there would have missed something that we have waited SO long to finally see. I wanted the ladder match to go on last, but it is like fate made another appearance in this whole Edge/Christian/Del Rio storyline to ensure that us Christian fans were able to see that moment, right before the news broke. Coincidentally for another thing we have been waiting for for a long time!

But really, what a story this has been though... 

Christian was taken out last year by Del Rio, sidelining him for months. Del Rio then goes on to win the Rumble match to earn the right to face Christian's best friend, the World Champion Edge, at Mania. Edge, fittingly used Christian's Killswitch to retained his belt at the Rumble PPV. Christian then makes his return at the Elimination Chamber saving Edge from Del Rio, to play the 'best friend' roll to Edge, being in his corner at Mania when he retained his World Title...which would turn out to be for the last time. Edge was forced into retirement and had to vacate the World Title. Christian then earned the right to face Del Rio in the ladder match for the vacated title, in the match he and Edge helped define, to finally climb to the top of the mountain and win the World Title - with Edge right by his side.

It has been so long since WWE has really put out a great feel good angle like that, and I commend Vince for making the right decision. The crowd _wanted_ Christian to win so badly, and were going nuts while he stepped from rung to rung towards the belt. 

I couldn't be happier...Christian winning the belt and Bin Laden being taken out...what a night 5/1/2011 was!


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



nukeinyourhair said:


> He meant guys that got their start and made a name for themselves primarily as a tag team.


Oh right, well why are people saying DX then?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, he's a Jannetty compared to Edge, but that doesn't really matter. He's a world champion in his own right.
> 
> It's interesting to note if it hasn't been noted already, but Christian is also potentially the last Grand Slam Champion ever. He just gained his Grand Slam, having won the WWE Tag Titles, the European title, the Intercontinental title and the World Heavyweight Championship. According to Wikipedia, the only people left available to be Grand Slam champions are Goldust and Regal if they win the world title. That won't happen, and Undertaker and Big Show winning the IC title. Taker ain't winning the IC title but I wouldn't be surprised if Show did, although I don't think it'll happen, so he could be the final one, ever. That would be pretty awesome.


True.

All I'm saying is that we now have a new tag team measurement unit. For _most_ tag teams we measure them in Marty Jannetty's and Shawn Michaels', but for those who apply we can measure them in Edge's and Christian's. 

Good note on the Grand Slam. Truly a rare feat and an impressive accomplishment.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Traddy-X said:


> Oh right, well why are people saying DX then?


Because they either don't know their history or didn't understand the question.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> It's interesting to note if it hasn't been noted already, but Christian is also potentially the last Grand Slam Champion ever. He just gained his Grand Slam, having won the WWE Tag Titles, the European title, the Intercontinental title and the World Heavyweight Championship. According to Wikipedia, the only people left available to be Grand Slam champions are Goldust and Regal if they win the world title. That won't happen, and Undertaker and Big Show winning the IC title. Taker ain't winning the IC title but I wouldn't be surprised if Show did, although I don't think it'll happen, so he could be the final one, ever. That would be pretty awesome.


Didn't even notice that. This make him only the 11th Grandslam winner in wrestling history. What a career. 

On a side note, didn't hear anyone mention it but he won it tonight in his "hometown". I know he's from Canada but he's called Tampa home for over 10 years. Just icing on the cake...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

"Never thought I would be here, so high in the air. This was my unanswered prayer."

Fuckin' A, Just Close Your Eyes is the most fitting theme music at the moment.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Really happy for him. Was kind of obvious IMO though, what with Edge backing him after retiring and ADR moving to RAW. Was a feel good moment, made even better by the fact Bin Laden's been killed.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Traddy-X said:


> Oh right, well why are people saying DX then?


I think other people were also thinking what you were thinking.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Thank God. I would've loved to have seen Christian win the belt a few years ago but the wait makes tonight that much more gratifying as a fan. The man's a true pro and has worked so hard to get here so I can't think of anybody else in recent memory that deserves it as much as CC.


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I have pepsi all over my living room, I think I broke the sofa and I'm pretty sure i have a wet patch in my trouses and woken my neigbours up but who cares CHRISTIAN IS CHAMPION!!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Brilliant. There are very few times (if ever) as a wrestling fan that I've been genuinely happier for a wrestler. You can tell this moment means the world to Christian, and as someone that's been following his career for well over ten years, it feels pretty damn good for me to.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

It was a great moment and I am very happy for Christian. 

My problem though? Who is he going to work with? 

His options as far as heels go are Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, & Mark Henry...yikes. They are all either devalued (Sheamus, Barrett), lacking in credibility (Cody), suck to high heavens (Henry). 

MAYBE, and I'm just throwing ideas out there, MAYBE they should consider a Christian heel turn. Have him come out this week with Edge, do the nice champion speech, but then have him attack Edge and leave him laying. Then Christian states that he hid in the shadows, in Edge's shadow, for most of his career. Edge used him to get to the top, and now Christian did the same. He got all he needed out of Edge, who helped him win the title, and now its time for Christian to take the spotlight he so rightfully deserves. 

And then that flips it around and gives Christian the options of working with Randy Orton, eventually The Undertaker, and then Sin Cara & Daniel Bryan as possible candidates for elevation. I think you can get a LITTLE bit more mileage out of a heel run then a face run with Christian.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Johnny Danger said:


> Didn't even notice that. This make him only the 11th Grandslam winner in wrestling history. What a career.
> 
> On a side note, didn't hear anyone mention it but he won it tonight in his "hometown". I know he's from Canada but he's called Tampa home for over 10 years. Just icing on the cake...


Hope he gets a decent run & a heel turn somwhere down the road.

EDIT -> Made a mistake,hence edited the post.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



TripleG said:


> It was a great moment and I am very happy for Christian.
> 
> My problem though? Who is he going to work with?
> 
> ...


I completely agree.I was going to post something similar.Christian himself needs more credibility & wins against strong opponents to give the belt more credibility.

A heel turn on Edge,a feud against Orton & a possible feud against THE UNDERTAKER when he returns & feuds with Bryan & Sin Cara to elevate them.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



TripleG said:


> It was a great moment and I am very happy for Christian.
> 
> My problem though? Who is he going to work with?
> 
> ...



I totally agree with all of that.


----------



## Khmer Dude (Dec 28, 2010)

*Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

After Christian won the World Title at Extreme Rules last night, he got very emotional as seen live on the PPV. According to a backstage source, when he returned to the backstage area, he approached Vince McMahon in the gorilla position, hugged him, and said "Thank You" with tears in his eyes. He also embraced in a long hug with Edge and other WWE talents near the gorilla position after the match. He was genuinely emotional about winning the World title. Very cool stuff as he deserves it and has waited a long time for his opportunity. He's also well-liked backstage.
- wrestlingattitude.com

Good to hear he hugged it out with Vince.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, he's a Jannetty compared to Edge, but that doesn't really matter. He's a world champion in his own right.
> 
> It's interesting to note if it hasn't been noted already, but Christian is also potentially the last Grand Slam Champion ever. He just gained his Grand Slam, having won the WWE Tag Titles, the European title, the Intercontinental title and the World Heavyweight Championship. According to Wikipedia, the only people left available to be Grand Slam champions are Goldust and Regal if they win the world title. That won't happen, and Undertaker and Big Show winning the IC title. Taker ain't winning the IC title but I wouldn't be surprised if Show did, although I don't think it'll happen, so he could be the final one, ever. That would be pretty awesome.


Maybe Daniel Bryan will get a THAN YOU reign after 10 years.In all honesty,there will be more grand-slam champions.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I love reading these kinds of stories. Christian absolutely deserved this title win and it's nice to see that he said thank you to McMahon. I would really like to see some photos or video of this as WWE.com sometimes put up. Either way, I'm sure a great moment backstage and this just shows that hard work does pay off and dreams do come true.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

He finally made it, i'm so happy for him, he deserves it after a great deal of hard work and dedication to entertain us, the fans. On a side note, i think it's great that kayfabe-speaking he's on the same level with John Cena because both are the current world champions, and Christian is also the champion of the brand where there are Randy Orton and Undertaker in it, i don't know about anyone else but this fact just sounds very cool to me. 

Now i can't wait for his first day on SmackDown as your NEW world heavyweight champion, this should be one hell of a ride.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

It will probably be on his DVD.....say what? Lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I'm sure we'll find out later that it was just somebody in a Vince costume, but either way, that's fantastic.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



TripleG said:


> MAYBE, and I'm just throwing ideas out there, MAYBE they should consider a Christian heel turn. Have him come out this week with Edge, do the nice champion speech, but then have him attack Edge and leave him laying. Then Christian states that he hid in the shadows, in Edge's shadow, for most of his career. Edge used him to get to the top, and now Christian did the same. He got all he needed out of Edge, who helped him win the title, and now its time for Christian to take the spotlight he so rightfully deserves.


They shouldn't do this. It will forever taint the moment that made his victory special. The way he won for Edge and the way Edge celebrated with him, its just too good of a moment to mess up. I do agree that he should turn heel at some point down the road, but not this way. I think for now we'll just have a Sheamus program until they can quickly elevate other talents.

I can easily see Christian cutting a promo on his victory then Sheamus comes out and says he won his first world championship 6 months into his WWE career, is a 2-time champion and is superior because he accomplished in 6 months what it took Christian over 10 years to do. Something along those lines would work well. Could start something good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

^^^ Your positivity is scaring me, Pyro. I don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

You could get on the phone with McMahon and remind him that he still has firing Alex Riley left on his to do list. That'll piss me back off.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

An awesome moment and I missed it. Ugh, maybe I watch it streamed.


----------



## Brettles (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

hope he drops it at the tapings  vince trolling the IWC


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Amazing.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



NoLeafClover said:


> I believe they are now that you mention it.
> 
> Everything of this story has really come full circle, and that makes it even more picture perfect.
> 
> ...


Agreed. What a night indeed.

Christian has finally done it, and the story truly has come full circle. Amazing how everything ended up playing with the Edge/Christian/Del Rio saga.

Congrats Christian and congrats to the USA!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You could get on the phone with McMahon and remind him that he still has firing Alex Riley left on his to do list. That'll piss me back off.


Email sent


----------



## HBK337 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



el dandy said:


> The mark inside me can die in peace once and for all.
> 
> Christian is the world champion. Say it loud, bitches.


This...I can die happy now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You could get on the phone with McMahon and remind him that he still has firing Alex Riley left on his to do list. That'll piss me back off.


Don't worry, I got him on speed dial. Why do you think all my favorites keep going over lol?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

after going back and watching/seeing Christian/Edge's emotion, I would say the worst thing you could 
do is turn Christian heel. Title wins like this don't happen but once or twice every decade (it takes many years to build up to a moment like this), and to piss it a way for a heel turn for the sake of a heel turn would suck.

He probably has musical commitments for the summer so it is a long shot, but the perfect heel for Christian is *Chris Jericho*.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



nukeinyourhair said:


> I can easily see Christian cutting a promo on his victory then Sheamus comes out and says he won his first world championship 6 months into his WWE career, is a 2-time champion and is superior because he accomplished in 6 months what it took Christian over 10 years to do. Something along those lines would work well. Could start something good.


Yeah. I sniff a Seamus/Christian program while Orton works with either Rhodes/Barrett/Henry.


----------



## Will of the D. (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALLY! No one deserves this more than Christian currently and argubly no one in history other than maybe Eddie and Benoit deserve it more than Christian.

Honestly I never even marked out this much when Miz won the title, honestly I can't say how much this was deserved. Congratulations Christian you sure as hell earned it.



Mr.S said:


> Maybe Daniel Bryan will get a THAN YOU reign after 10 years.In all honesty,there will be more grand-slam champions.


It's impossible for someone post attitude era to be grand slam champion as the European and Hardcore titles no longer exist. Only Big Show can realisticly be a grand slam champion now.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Will of the D. said:


> FIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALLY! No one deserves this more than Christian currently and argubly no one in history other than maybe Eddie and Benoit deserve it more than Christian.
> 
> Honestly I never even marked out this much when Miz won the title, honestly I can't say how much this was deserved. Congratulations Christian you sure as hell earned it.
> 
> ...


Maybe they will bring it back.Maybe they'll bring back the European Championship & take of the US title,something like that.Who knows,you never know with WWE.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Story of The Year...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

^ I see what you did there...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You could get on the phone with McMahon and remind him that he still has firing Alex Riley left on his to do list. That'll piss me back off.


Alex Riley will not be going anywhere dude, Riley is talented.

Anyways I usually dont believe backstage rumors but I bet something similar to this story probably did happen backstage.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

For sure. With the way Christian acted in the ring you could definitely see he was over the moon about it. I'm sure there was a lot of crying and congratulations backstage.


----------



## Dunno60 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

They could also allow the US title to be substituted for the hardcore/european titles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Will of the D. said:


> FIIIIIIIIIIIIIINALLY! No one deserves this more than Christian currently and argubly no one in history other than maybe Eddie and Benoit deserve it more than Christian.


As much as I love Christian and am thrilled beyond the point of what it means to be thrilled, I think this might be a bit of a suspect opinion. I think I could make an argument that Stone Cold Steve Austin deserved the title more than Christian.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Mr.S said:


> Maybe Daniel Bryan will get a THAN YOU reign after 10 years.In all honesty,there will be more grand-slam champions.


Well no, there won't, because the European Title was dissolved. So as far as that definition goes Christian is the last.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

HELL FUCKING YES. CHRISTIAN IS CHAMPION. PYRO WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



BM_Chicago said:


> Alex Riley will not be going anywhere dude, Riley is talented.
> 
> Anyways I usually dont believe backstage rumors but I bet something similar to this story probably did happen backstage.


He's talented, but from the looks of what he's been doing, I don't think Vince realizes it. Either way, he probably ain't ever winning the world title which is all I care about (I only say probably because after Christian won it....)




> HELL FUCKING YES. CHRISTIAN IS CHAMPION. PYRO WHERE YOU AT?


Yo.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> FINALLYYYYYYY...... I have been waiting for this moment and am so pumped captain charisma is finally a heavyweight champion. I know it came at the hands of his bff but still he is a champion and will always be known as such


You know he won the NWA (one of the, if not the most prestigious title ever) and TNA world titles right?


----------



## YourEvilHero (May 2, 2011)

I think a heel turn would be better. I kind of imagine him doing so soon


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I haven't seen the IWC so collectively positive and stoked about something like this ever. Lovin' it, good to see Captain Charisma finally get what he deserves. Pay your dues, work hard and it pays off. Definitely a great move by the WWE.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Yeah, who cares who he works with? I'm just happy he's champion.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

This is awesome!!


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Couldn't be happier to add this name to my sig.

Good on ya, Christian, one of my favorites. What a hell of a moment and hopefully it's a good run.


----------



## Pyroshark18 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why does this thread even exist, it doesn't matter, he's the fucking WHC!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I would love to see footage of this. Reminds me when I saw the footage of Eddie Guerrero and Vince McMahon hugging backstage when he first won the title at No Way Out back then.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Great to hear that he won the belt!


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Im so glad to hear that Christian captured the World's Heavyweight title. He is one of the guys that has done so much for the WWE and deserved either one of the Heavyweight Championships. Hopefully he gets a nice title run out of it, due to the simple fact he deserves it


----------



## Will of the D. (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> As much as I love Christian and am thrilled beyond the point of what it means to be thrilled, I think this might be a bit of a suspect opinion. I think I could make an argument that Stone Cold Steve Austin deserved the title more than Christian.


Sorry I may have worded that wrong when it comes to most deserving (though no one currently on the roster deserve it anywhere near as much as Christian).

I should of said no one other than maybe Eddie and Benoit had to work harder to become a world champion. When the likes of Eddie, Benoit and Christian had to work that extra bit to become a world champion because either management didn't have faith in them oor they had personal problems, although I know WWE only gave Christian the World title because Edge retired, it still has that wonderful feeling that this guy busted his arse for that moment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Watched the last few minutes again... still awesome. I just noticed the point during teh hug when Christian starts bouncing around. Also, watching Edge's reaction just as he pulls it down... fuck that is just spectacular. Just an all out wonderful moment that this business has been in dire need of.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Will of the D. said:


> Sorry I may have worded that wrong when it comes to most deserving (though no one currently on the roster deserve it anywhere near as much as Christian).
> 
> I should of said no one other than maybe Eddie and Benoit had to work harder to become a world champion. When the likes of Eddie, Benoit and Christian had to work that extra bit to become a world champion because either management didn't have faith in them oor they had personal problems, although I know WWE only gave Christian the World title because Edge retired, it still has that wonderful feeling that this guy busted his arse for that moment.


I see what you mean now. I guess I can agree with that, although I'd say Mysterio would be in the same boat as Christian in regards to how much work he put in to become champion and only won it because of outside circumstances. Not a fan of him, but he's definately another guy, because of his size that nobody thought would ever become WHC.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Lovely emotional moment with Edge and Christian. There's not enough of these feel good moments in the WWE, so I'm glad they didn't let another one slip through their fingers.

I lol'd when Cole said "hell has frozen over". I guarantee that was a line fed from Vince.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I am actually puking rainbows I can't


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Just because of this I might buy the blu ray/DVD when it comes out... seriously, this moment is why I loved the business for so long.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> Honestly, a huge part for looking the part of a champion is how a superstar conducts not only themselves as THE champion, but how the handle the actual belt itself. Miz carries himself like a champion, physically handles the belt like it is just an extension of his body, and thus has gotten over as such. Say what you will about how he "looks like a joke" or whatever, but the fact of the matter is Miz is over...really over...and the 'Miz experiment' has most certainly been a success.
> 
> And how the hell doesn't Miz deserve any of it?? In the words of Miz himself, "Really? _Really?_"
> 
> ...


Don't forget about all the backstage arse-kissing that Miz has obviously been doing, too.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Nice to read. 

Passionate guy just hope he doesn't have it for a month or so.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

You could tell it meant everything for Christian to win the big one just once. When Christian came out, I could tell he was winning. Watch how fired up he is, especially while on the ring posts, yelling about winning the title in his hometown and he also mouths "motherfuckers...something something".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



> Nice to read.
> 
> Passionate guy just hope he doesn't have it for a month or so.


He won't hold it for very long. Not on what will come to be known as "The Randy Orton Show", although that's not an issue for me. I'm satisfied he even won the fucking thing, I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Will of the D. (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> I see what you mean now. I guess I can agree with that, although I'd say Mysterio would be in the same boat as Christian in regards to how much work he put in to become champion and only won it because of outside circumstances. Not a fan of him, but he's definately another guy, because of his size that nobody thought would ever become WHC.


Oh yeah forgot about Mysterio he definitely is one who worked his arse to get to the top.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Crespo4000 said:


> Nice to read.
> 
> Passionate guy just hope he doesn't have it for a month or so.


Damn nice sig. Also great to read this. Good for Christian.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I wonder if Edge did some backstage politicing for Christian to win the WHC , he deserves it though... This is awesome for Christian.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

What a genuine good guy, its always sorta touching to hear about that kind of stuff. So happy for him!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Good to see him with the Title!!


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I almost cried! No **** but yeah it was just the best possible way for Christian to win the title especially with the symbolism of the ladder involved and Edge being there. Well deserved title win and just another fellow Canadian winning a World Title and possibly the last in a while unless Tyson Kidd does something which is never going to happen.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I am so glad the Christian won!!! He more than deserved it and I hope he has a great run as Champ!


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I'm surprised Vince was backstage and all.

Grats to Christian regardless of that.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

It's about time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

While it's great that he won, the only reason he won it is because Edge has to leave and that has to taint it for him a bit, I know it would for me. Seems like a hand me down title victory.

He deserves it more than anyone though and I'm happy for him.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Felt really happy for him when he won, which is weird because I'm not a christian mark lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



Traddy-X said:


> DX, Kane and The Undertaker, Jericho and The Miz, Kane and Mankind, Steve Austin and The undertaker, Shawn Michaels and John Cena, Big Show and Kane, Big Show and Undertaker, Big Show and Jericho, Big Show and Miz, The Rock and Chris Jericho, The Rock and Taker, Benoit and Jericho, Edge and Hulk Hogan, Evolution, Rated RKO. Probably a million more are you serious bro? I could literally go on forever.


I know this post was a few pages back, but after reading most of the pages here, I just HAD to quote this post. The mere fact that he didn't have the common sense to understand the question AND individually name champions made me laugh at 4 in the morning.

Congrats, I officially will never take any of your posts seriously ever again.

And as for Christian? That will probably be the last time I ever mark out that hard ever again.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

For once the entire forum agreed on something. worked out well!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



HXC PSU said:


> For once the entire forum agreed on something. worked out well!


I know right?

Lets enjoy this moment before it fades


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

WOOT


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Captain Charisma is FINALLY the fucking man. I think it was long overdue, and I'm very, very happy to see him get what he deserves. I've actually jumped from my chair the moment he unhooked the belt. Then I jumped around for a little while and did the eye-covering and belt taunts for quite a couple of minutes. I might've looked like an 8 year old, but I don't care, that's probably the craziest I marked since 2007 (Jericho returning)... damn, what a day!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

With the aftermath of Extreme Rules, and Christian FINALLY reaching the top of the mountain, the next thing you have to ask is who is going to be the one clawing at his ankles. With ADR on Raw it doesn't exactly leave many options. Realistically, based on current standing on SD it would be a toss up between Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes. 

*Barrett* I don't think will contend for the world title at this time because he is IC champ and is currently involved in what seems like the breakup of the Corre, so that likely rules him out. 

*Rhodes* is finished with Mysterio considering he is now on Raw. That leaves him fresh and ready for a new opponent, however he has yet to hold any midcard titles and I think someone like Rhodes should continue to get that gradual push with a few midcard title wins. He will definitely get to the top, but I don't think now is the time.

That leaves *Sheamus*, as many people are probably expecting. His loss to Kofi was two-fold. Get a midcard title back on Raw, and free him up for a possible program over the WHC with Christian. The two have never properly worked together, although they did have a brief promo and match on Raw back in February last year. For those that missed it here is a video.






I think its safe to say we can prepare to see more of this in the immediate future. We could get some pretty entertaining promos in my opinion. A good way to start this off would be to have Sheamus interrupt Christian while he is cutting a promo on winning the title. Sheamus will congratulate him insincerely and tell him that it took him over 10 years to do what Sheamus did in under 6 months. If written well I think it could work out nicely and be quite entertaining.

Of course, there is always the slight chance that we might see a face/face feud with him and *Orton*. Although it would be incredibly stupid because it leaves a whole bunch of rising heels in the dust as they won't get a chance to work with either of the top stars of the show. 

My bet is on Sheamus.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Sheamus, seeing as he lost the US title.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I'm so happy for Christian right now, he has deserved this for such a long time. He's given so much to the business and has always been somewhat overlooked so to see him win the title was a real mark out moment for me. I know some will say he only won it because Edge retired, and yeah that is true, but you can't ignore the fact that he should have had this moment already.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Only way it would have been more epic is if J.R. and King commentated on the match, and it was the main event, so we could see Edge raising Christian's hand in victory as it fades to black. Perfect.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Unfortunately, the big pale dolt. It should be Barrett, but it will be Sheamus. It's pretty apparant what's going to happen. Sheamus will challenge Christian, Orton will have a short program with Rhodes which will reverse all that Mysterio's done to put him over, but he'll win MITB with no momentum anyway because WWE are fucking morons, then when Sheamus takes the title from Christian, Orton will step in to face Sheamus in time for SummerSlam, win the belt and then hold the title.....well, with the SmackDown roster the way it is.....as long as he wants to, basically.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

He's a guy who's truly in it for the fans, I believe. It's great that his work got honored at last


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Fucking awesome to see Christian finally win it, never thought they'd go with him over Del Rio. I don't doubt that he was, and still is emotional as hell about it and probably did hug Vince. Would have been even better to see this happen at a Wrestlemania in Canada, but I'll take anything I can get.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I believe it's going to be Sheamus, then Barrett, who'll take the strap off of him. I'm pretty sure creative/Vince knows they have to pull the trigger with him sooner rather than later.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes he does. :flip


----------



## Peep_Show (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

When Christian grabbed the belt, I just started crying...

Congratulations Captain Charisma!! No one deserved it more! What an amazing moment that was!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Mark Henry!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I'm gonna say Cody, actually. I could really see Christian celebrating on Smackdown and then OHHH-OHHHH. Cody walks out and reveals that with Rey gone he's redirected his obsession toward the world championship, which will vindicate him or something rather.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Brettles said:


> hope he drops it at the tapings  vince trolling the IWC


If he does somehow drop it then I seriously won't give a fuck cause now I can die happy knowing that Christian is in the record books of World Heavyweight Champions. 

Like I said before, I have never been emotionally invested in a match since I watched WWE religiously which was since Eddie passing. 

Christian was the only wrestler of this era since RVD who actually deserved/earned to be World Heavyweight Champion. 

Not Swagger, Not Sheamus, not Ziggler and even not Miz (Miz just not Championship materiel he just a great entertainer)


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Christian finally won the big one the same night The Miz lost his, so fucking ecstatic!!! Well deserved too.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I'm gonna say Sheamus first, then Barrett and if Barrett doesn't win the title, then they might give it to Mark Henry (as there'd be enough time to try and reestablish him as a top guy) so one of them can drop it to Orton.

Can't see Orton holding the title until Cena loses his one though.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Brilliant news, I'm extremely happy for Christian after paying his dues for a long time he finally gets the big one. After all the people on this forum said he'd never win it as well because of his relationship with Vince, he did.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Just a shame we had to listen to that little cunt michael cole take away from such a great moment in WWE history.

Well done Christian.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I'm shocked really. Never thought of this, I guess Vince finally threw him the bone. Much better then Del Average.


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Im extremely happy for the guy. He totally deserved it. Long time coming thats fir sure. 

Here's to hopefully a long title run for the guy


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

*Sheamus vs Christian* is the feud I'm waiting for. It doesn't get any better for Smackdown right now, as long as Boreton is out of World Title picture.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*



Venge™ said:


> Mark Henry!


Get the belt extender ready because Mark Henry is the biggest heel they got and he's gonna sit on Christian to win. *Nods*


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

there is finally some potential for a decent feud on a smackdown brand for the title!

As mentioned, Barrett is looking like breaking up with The Corre so they wont do it yet, Rhodes is doing well building himself up as as strong contender and i fancy if he can have a good program with Orton it could be the making of him

Swagger / Henry would be my choice. If Christian is going to hold the belt for a while, they need to give him so wins against people perceived to be in the top bracket. Henry has turned heel, so this is the one i see. Christian can realistically go over on him and let other feuds end before getting Barrett or Sheamus involved towards the summer

I would keep the belt on Christian now until Summerslam time


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree. Christian won't make it to SummerSlam as the world champion, you watch


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Christian did it. The Christian Coalition, peeps the world over, UNITE!


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

I just got dumped the other day. I just watched Extreme Rules today. I just saw Christian win the World Title. Who was my ex-gf again? Don't know, and don't give a fuck because Christian is World Champion and I am a happy mark. =]


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

That moment needed JR. "BAH GAWD, CHRISTIAN, CHRISTIAN IS YOUR WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! AFTER OVER A DECADE OF PERSEVERANCE, CHRISTIAN IS YOUR WORLD CHAMPION FOLKS!"

Why couldn't that match close the show?! Would've been ten times better than watching Cena hold up his millionth world title.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

gotta love my fellow wrestling fans sometimes... "he doesn't look"

it's all about looks for you, screw match quality, screw actual in-ring psycology... it's all about the looks, you don't care if the match was shit, or if the build up was awful, you just want a guy "who looks like a champ"

...hoo-ray... fpalm


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I see it being sheamus which to me makes the most sense. I would love for it to be barret But i see him in a corre breakup fued right now. I dont think cody is quit ready to go after a ME title right now, later on in the year I would think. Sheamus would make a lot of sense, but he should not take it right away.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Too early for a face vs face feud with Orton, so it's tough to see it being anyone other than Sheamus. Then again the most obvious future feud is Jericho upon comeback, that would be amazing. Not happening anytime soon I doubt,

Sheamus would be much better than Mark Henry to be fair.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

The only reason I didn't list Mark Henry is because I honestly doubt he will be champion. He might dominate for a few months but he'll go back to do nothing as usual afterwards. Plus, its nothing short of a miracle that Christian managed to win the title at his age, so I highly doubt we will have 2 veterans feuding over the title, with Christian/Henry. It will be worse than Edge/Kane.

I'm sure there is still some intent to build for the future, and with Christian as champ no doubt he can help Sheamus/Barrett/Rhodes or whoever they choose. Thats the way it should be.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

It should be Barrett, but I think he will still work a program with The Corre. 
Sheamus & Rhodes are the only two heels left, and maybe Henry after they build him up a little. And there is still a guy named Kane. Afther a heel win, than the title goes back to Orton. But lets hope Christian will hold on the title a couple of months.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I'd honestly be upset if it was barret even though I mark for him. I feel like if wade just went straight to a ME fued it would make the whole corre existence completely pointless. There has to be a bigger ending to the whole corre scenerio then just having it end. Maybe even a fued with big zeke and wade, just for a little while, to gain some kind of closure(even thought zeke is pathetic). Then bring him into a ME fued with either rhodes or sheamus.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Hopefully it will be Sheamus.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

yeah christian finally winning it..fuck off overrated del rio


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Alex Riley. His new gimmick is randomly coming out of nowhere only to get his ass kicked, he would be a perfect first challenger for Christian to make Christian look dominant as champion in his first world title defense.

Ok, in all seriousness, Sheamus will make the most sense, he's now free to dominate on SmackDown without that US title on his waist, i guess that's the point of letting him drop the US title to Kofi and drafting him to SD in the first place, it's now Sheamus' time to step up and takes the #1 heel spot on SmackDown.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> You have to admit, he kinda looked like a jobber sometimes though. I was watching a youtube clip from around 2002 where Jericho was champ and he _really_ looked like an uber jobber with the long pants etc etc. More recently when he had the WHC he just looked naked lol.


...
I don't understand how someone can look like a jobber when they hold the WWE and the World title at the same fucking time. =I


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*



Prospekt's March said:


> Alex Riley. His new gimmick is randomly coming out of nowhere only to get his ass kicked, he would be a perfect first challenger for Christian to make Christian look dominant as champion in his first world title defense.
> 
> Ok, in all seriousness, Sheamus will make the most sense, he's now free to dominate on SmackDown without that US title on his waist, i guess that's the point of letting him drop the US title to Kofi and drafting him to SD in the first place, it's now Sheamus' time to step up and takes the #1 heel spot on SmackDown.


I am so glad I decided to read this whole post because I almost flipped when I saw the riley part hahaha.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I agree. Christian won't make it to SummerSlam as the world champion, you watch


Maybe. Maybe not. There's no way of knowing, really. All I know is that as a fan of Christian, I'm just going to enjoy this title reign to the fullest extent, no matter how short or how long it is. I'm just happy that he won it one time, but I don't think that we as fans should just settle for that just because we were desperate to see it happen. We need to keep the support going and hope his title reign goes well and lasts as long as it can.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Alex Riley actually should be the #1 contender in all honesty, and eventually win the title, but he'd need to be rebuilt first and therein lies the problem of why neither would ever happen.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Orton will step in to face Sheamus in time for SummerSlam


God I hope not. That would make it two SummerSlams in a row that we'd have seen Orton vs Sheamus. I can't take that any more, those two just are NOT any good together.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Alex Riley actually should be the #1 contender in all honesty, and eventually win the title, but he'd need to be rebuilt first and therein lies the problem of why neither would ever happen.


I dont disagree with you there, but honestly they need to build him up in some way and not just dump him right into that role. Fix the botching a bit, then put him slowly into the ME event scene. Putting him right into that role doesnt seem right, and I dont for see christian holding the title for too long, so I dont think they will get that close into a feud.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

It would have been a much better moment, and a better match, if we didn't have to put up with Cole verbally fellating Del Rio the entire fucking time and talking about himself throughout.

Still...epic.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I watch wrestling for moments like that. What an awesome sight so see, also great to see how happy Christian was after winning. It felt great seeing it as a fan, I can only imagine how it felt like for Christian to finally win the big one.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Osama bin Laden's body is captured by the United States, and the World Heavyweight Title is captured for the first time by the most deserving superstar in WWE.

It has been a good, great and grand day.

So, so glad Christian finally won the gold. Dismiss the events leading up to it, because despite them all, a win like his is sweeter than constant title reigns such as Cena's or Orton's ever will be. Captain Charisma, job well done.

Welcome to The Peep Show: home of the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

No one deserved it more than Christian. So glad he has finally won it. What a moment it was. Glad Edge was there to celebrate with him.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I am still in utter shock and disbelief that Christian won. And I am so happy too. I don't ever think I "marked the fuck out" before but now I know what MTFO feels like :lmao

After everything that's been circulated - Christian will never be world champion, Vince hates Christian, he won't win b/c he went to TNA, Vince holds grudges etc etc I thought there was absolutely no chance and I gave up on seeing this moment

But I have one thing to say THANK YOU VINCE, THANK YOU. You gave Christian his well deserved moment and you made all us peeps happy, something right was done for once. That moment where he climbed the ladder, grabbed the belt and celebrated was so GENUINE and so full of emotion, it was not kayfabe it was REAL, it's going to be my highlight of 2011.

It will suck if he loses the WHC tomorrow at the Smackdown tapings but you know what I'm happy he's now in the record books as WHC. I don't care about the situation or why he's champion, the thing is...he is world champ!

On another note - did anybody see the "Christian Christian At Last Your World Champ" sign? Could have brought a tear to my eye


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



The King of Blaze said:


> If he does somehow drop it then I seriously won't give a fuck cause now I can die happy knowing that Christian is in the record books of World Heavyweight Champions.
> 
> Like I said before, I have never been emotionally invested in a match since I watched WWE religiously which was since Eddie passing.
> 
> ...


Moron number 2 who said Christian had no chance ever in his life, great call bro.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Vince hates him..

you deserve the moment, son. now go on and prove you belong to the top dogs.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I still kept rewatching the clip over and over again... i love the part when he held up the belt at the top of the ladder and when he hugged Edge, the emotion was just overwhelming it left me teary-eyed, what a surreal moment, just unbelievable. It feels so good to see Edge, too.

Pro wrestling (can I still call it that?) is a strange business, you never really know what to expect. A year ago Christian floundered in the midcard along with the likes of Matt Hardy, Cody Rhodes, Drew McIntyre, etc, even with a "weak" roster he still couldn't manage to break the glass ceiling, it seemed like he's just destined to be a midcarder for life... and yesterday it all changed, he's our new world champion. It's been said millions times, but i totally agree with the statement that anything is possible in WWE, you just never really know.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I don´t care as long as he is given the opportunity to get over. "The Captain made/makes it happen" is a great catchphrase, If it is for one night only, I´d like to see Tomko on Friday night. Christian: I need a beat, somebody give me a beat. Out comes Tomko and gives him the beat. That would make me smile, although half the audience wouldn´t know, who Tomko is or what it means.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

In the Miz/Riley backstage segment you could vaguely hear voices in the background cheering, i'm guessing that was the Christian Peeptrain.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

It was pretty awesome to see. A great match and a great finish, turned out to be very emotional and you could tell that Christian was overjoyed. Having Edge there to share his moment just added to it. It should have really been the main event, there was nothing about the WWE Title match which showed it should have main evented over the finish of the ladder match. Would have been the perfect ending to the PPV. 

Still though, Christian finally gets what he deserves and we get a great match. I'm curious as to how his reign will be booked, and who his first challenger will be (Sheamus maybe?)


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Shocked he won and even more shocked he hugged with Vince


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Great for him. Hope he starts a fued with Rhodes.


----------



## Mjohnson783 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Sheamus seems quite likely, could certainly think of worse fueds anyway and they would put on some decent matches. Barrett will get screwed out the IC title soon and hopefully get his push as a single star soon. Would love to see Rhodes get a shot but I think he's got one more fued in him before a title push.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Mark Henry for me. I think Christian could really pull the best out of Mark and I think they could have some ace matches together.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Erm, I would guess Sheamus.

He's dropped the US Title almost immediately after coming to Smackdown so I think it's obvious they want him up the card since they donn't have any main event heels on the brand. Sheamus/Christian sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*How long will Christian hold the belt?*

So how long do you guys think will Christian hold the belt?

My guess is that he will hold it until Summerslam and then drop it to Orton.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

While it would be nice to see a decent reign, I'm honestly just happy he even won the damn thing before retiring. I'm going to guess he drops it before Summerslam, to be honest.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

About damn time. This title reign is long overdue, but I guess it's better late than ever. I sure am happy Christian is finally getting a minor run. As much as I like ADR, he really isn't over enough to get a world title run anyway. Not that that has stopped WWE in the past with Seamus, Swagger, etc. but still, doesn't make it right...


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

But the dirt sheets have said for years that Vince "doesn't like Christian" and "doesn't see him as the main eventer" and "will never let him win a top title". I hope all you idiots who believe the dirt sheets now know they are full of crap. I actually use them to wipe my ass. That's all they're good for.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

I have a feeling they're going to do some kind of 3 or 4 man feud for the title, simply because I don't see them leaving Orton out of the mix. It could be Orton/Sheamus/Henry all challenging for the belt, maybe in a fatal four way at the next PPV.

EDIT: Scratch that idea. I just realized that the Fatal-4-Way PPV is coming up in June so they won't do that at Over the Limit obviously. Could be a triple threat though. Orton/Sheamus/Christian.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

I'm just happy he won the title too, but I hope it's a decent reign (2-3 months, i'd accept). I'm skeptical about that though, but I was skeptical about them pulling the trigger with Christian winning the World Championship in the first place, so who knows.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

Now that he finally won, maybe the whining can stop.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Brings a whole new meaning to 'dirt sheets' ^


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

It's quite obvious how Orton, not Christian, is meant to be the Face of Smackdown. So sooner or later, WWE will try to get the WHC belt on Orton. But how will they do that? Will they shift the belt on a current heel, like Sheamus, Cody Rhodes or Wade Barrett? Will they have Christian feud directly with Orton, possibly turning one or the other? Or will they have surprise monster pushes for Mark Henry or Brodus Clay? Please list your thoughts on who Christian will lose his belt to.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Fucking fantastic.

Im so damm happy for him.

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> gotta love my fellow wrestling fans sometimes... "he doesn't look"
> 
> it's all about looks for you, screw match quality, screw actual in-ring psycology... it's all about the looks, you don't care if the match was shit, or if the build up was awful, you just want a guy "who looks like a champ"
> 
> ...hoo-ray... fpalm


People care about the look so much because that's one of the few things WWE now cares about. It's their only glimmer of hope now. All that shit you mentioned is barely relevant to them anymore.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

most likley a triple threat with Orton & Henry


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*



Mr.English said:


> most likley a triple threat with Orton & Henry


I meant who will eventually beat Christian to become the new WHC, not who will face Christian next...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Jimmy King 09 said:


> He is one of the guys that has done so much for the WWE


in what way?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

Orton will take it off him directly, but it will be a multi-man match and i'm guessing at NOC it will be something like Christian vs. Orton vs. Barrett vs. Sheamus. Orton and Christian as faces and Barrett and Sheamus heels, Orton pins Sheamus to win so technically Christian didn't lose the match, leading up to a rematch at WM with a heel Christian as he is injured at NOC and returns at the Rumble. Something along them lines would be good.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhd7MAZWbEo

his reaction his inspired me, when I'm old enough, I'm going to become a wrestler, I want to be a WWE Champion.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

Randy, Wade Barrett.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

As long as he doesn't drop it in 3 weeks I'm fine with it.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

Sheamus or Henry. And then Orton will dethrone one of those.


----------



## Slamboree (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

My guess is till Summerslam.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



redeadening said:


> Now that he finally won, maybe the whining can stop.


Yes, but when he drops it it'll start all over. Especially when he drops it in 3 weeks or something.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

I hope he holds it until Summerslam. Odds are he'll drop it to some heel transitional champion before then just so Orton can win it at Summerslam.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Who will dethrone Christian to be the next WHC?*

Ted Dibiase


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Mr.English said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhd7MAZWbEo
> 
> his reaction his inspired me, when I'm old enough, I'm going to become a wrestler, I want to be a WWE Champion.


Damn, listen to that crowd reaction! What a great moment, very glad that Edge was involved.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: How long will Christian hold the belt?*

Bragging rights latest IMO, which is still a decent run.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



all in all... said:


> in what way?


Years of hard work elevating young talent, not to mention pioneering the TLC match and innovating the ladder match.

I'd say that's a pretty good contribution.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You could get on the phone with McMahon and remind him that he still has firing Alex Riley left on his to do list. That'll piss me back off.


Oh you :lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

What a great story. What a fucking great moment in general


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: So who will be the first to challenge Christian?*

Henry. I hope it's Sheamus, though.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

It's great to see if this is Real, that Hell has frozen over indeed!
Christian earned it a World Title Reign, and now he deserves to enjoy it every second, even if it was only when Edge Retired..

But i'm not worried. CHRISTIAN IS THE CHAMP!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I am very happy just like everyone else because this is much deserved. If this is Edge's last gift to the WWE then what an awesome gift it is. Christian has earned this and hopefully they let him keep it until SummerSlam.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Christian's Backstage Reaction To Winning WHC*

Awesome.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*

I actually cried for the first time since I was a kid


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*No need to have 6 threads on the first page all on the same topic. Keep all discussion about the new champ in here from now on please.*


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



CC91 said:


> I actually cried for the first time since I was a kid


Hey I was close to it too.

I was almost in rage tear mode when Brodus came in and stopped him grabbing it, I thought we were going to get a bullshit finish. Fucking Vince, trolling us to the very last.

Christian deserves this. I marked out harder than I ever have. Ever since I was a kid I've wanted Christian to be main eventing where he truly belongs and finally he has won the title.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Sheamus will be the one who topples Christian off his perch.


----------



## PROsniper (May 2, 2011)

My guess is randy he needs a tittle now that he is in SD


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Moment of the night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

While Booker provided tons of lulz on commentary last night, he did a GREAT job of capturing the moment when Christian won. Definitely an emotional ride for me watching it.

As for who he drops it to, top candidates right now I'm thinking are Henry or Sheamus, since I think they'll want Orton to take it from a heel.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian wins the title

Bin Laden is dead

The Rock is back

Everything is right in the world


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually surprised with how many people choosing Orton, I can't see him beating another face for the title. I can see this run being cut depressingly short by Sheamus though.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone noticed how everyone in commentators was silent and Booker was the only one marking the fuck out?He even said "Come on guys let's congrat him"And they still didn't say a word.:lmao


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Randy Orton


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

xhbkx said:


> Anyone noticed how everyone in commentators was silent and Booker was the only one marking the fuck out?He even said "Come on guys let's congrat him"And they still didn't say a word.:lmao




Yeah I know, Booker T was great all night though, he has improved alot since his commentating debut, I loved it when he told Cole to shut the hell up


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

His name will now go down in the books with names such as Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, and The Great Khali.



Kidding aside, when I woke up this morning I had to make sure that it wasn't a dream when Christian won the title, but a reality. What a career. I'm really happy for him.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd like for it to be Cody, but Sheamus seems more likely. I don't see it being Orton as they usually don't go face/face switches. Also, given that Edge retired without losing the belt, if they go straight to Orton that'll be three faces in a row who held the WHC. I don't see that happening. Chrisitan will probably lose it to a heel, who will then lose it to Orton.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Everyone who ever stated that Christian will never win the title and he didnt deserve it.. I am enjoying, when i say this.. from the bottom of my heart.. Fuck You!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

With Cole shitting all over the moment - wait for a Christian / Swagger feud with Cole spouting crap from the corner to massive heat.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian shirts are out of stock :side:


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



dynamite452 said:


> On another note - did anybody see the "Christian Christian At Last Your World Champ" sign? Could have brought a tear to my eye


Sign of the night easily and a true fan. I MTFO for sure when I saw that.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Nicky from the Spirit Squad was World Champion before Christian. Suck on that.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm thinking Randy Orton. Orton to win over Christian and two others at a fatal four way match. Thats pretty much my best guess since Orton is a face, certainly wont be heel any time soon AND it's not like WWE to have face vs. face matches. Doesn't matter because i'd like to see this title reign last awhile. Hell, if they could have Midcard Miz hold the WWE Championship for a long time, it's certainly possible for Christian.

I'm happy for Christian though. It was a long time coming.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: *E.R SPOILERS* Let it begin.*



TankOfRate said:


> That moment needed JR. "BAH GAWD, CHRISTIAN, CHRISTIAN IS YOUR WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION! AFTER OVER A DECADE OF PERSEVERANCE, CHRISTIAN IS YOUR WORLD CHAMPION FOLKS!"


It would have been mighty fitting as well considering JR was the man who scouted and signed him to a contract.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

It all comes down to whether Christian turns heel or not because i fully expect to see Christian now completely become what Edge was on the roster before him in a complete like for like swap as they are basically the same character although i always found Christian to be better in the ring. When you look at the top heel spot it is a fight between Wade Barrett who is the mid card champion, Sheamus who has been a mid carder for the last seven or eight months or Cody Rhodes who is still being built up as a top level heel.

In comparison SmackDown has Randy Orton as the undisputed top face regardless of whether Christian is World champion as well as The Undertaker when he is around, Kane who appears to be face again, Sin Cara who WWE are building up, Bryan Danielson and possibly Justin Gabriel is he turns face as it has been looking so the balance is a bit wrong at the moment and may soon be addressed. Of the whole SmackDown roster i would say that Christian is the best heel they have and maybe after being built up as a strong World champion a heel turn could be in the works once someone like Kane, who is usually used in a talent enhancement role, shows interest in being World champion and who could be used to make the turn work.

So from that i would say if Christian stays as a face it would probably be likely we would see Wade Barrett take the World title from Christian seeing as he is most believable as the top heel of all the other candidates on SmackDown but if Christian were to turn heel then i would say it was a lock for Randy Orton to take the World title instead. One person who shouldn't be discounted as well is Chris Jericho who although i would imagine would return on Raw due to Raw being live i can see him showing up on Raw to announce he is now a SmackDown wrestler so he can resume his feud with Randy Orton and that is maybe why there is no clear top heel on SmackDown right now as the plan is for Chris Jericho to take that role upon his return.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm actually glad Christian has it as a non- Christian mark. Mainly because he is viewed, at least I assume, in such a light that it would be realistic for him to loose the title to an established Main Eventer or a upper midcarder such as Cody. In fact I don't think Cody could pull off winning it if it was on anyone else. Voting Rhodes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> Nicky from the Spirit Squad was World Champion before Christian. Suck on that.



Now that it happened, I can actually say I prefer it this way.

The longer the wait, the sweeter the payoff.

I now know how the die hard Benoit, Guerrero, and Kane fans felt when their guy finally did it. Last night was special and a historic night in the business, where as when guys like Swagger and Ziggler won the damn thing it was just another day.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> Nicky from the Spirit Squad was World Champion before Christian. Suck on that.


Nicky from the Spirit Squad also had a reign that was shorter than the length of an average meal (literally). Suck on THAT.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian's the 1st guy to be World Champion in TNA, then jumps over to become WWE Champion


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Completely marked out last night. I think I may have been crying rainbows at one point.

If WWE make him a transitional champ just so Orton can get it, I swear to god I'll stop watching. If you can keep the Miz on the belt for 160 days, you sure as hell can keep Christian on for just as long, if not longer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Christian's the 1st guy to be World Champion in TNA, then jumps over to become WWE Champion


That doesn't really mean much, though. More than one WCW guy has done that.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Now that it happened, I can actually say I prefer it this way.
> 
> The longer the wait, the sweeter the payoff.
> 
> I now know how the die hard Benoit, Guerrero, and Kane fans felt when their guy finally did it. Last night was special and a historic night in the business, where as when guys like Swagger and Ziggler won the damn thing it was just another day.


Must have been the longest nine months of all time for Kane fans, but an eternity for Dr. Isaac Yankem supporters.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nicky from the Spirit Squad also had a reign that was shorter than the length of an average meal (literally). Suck on THAT.


I didn´t even know who Nicky from the Spirit Squad is/was til I looked it up at Wikipedia.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

First match in a lonnnnng time (read: Benoit) where I legit had a tear in my eye during the conclusion / celebration. Awesome, awesome, awesome to see Christian as champ


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nicky from the Spirit Squad also had a reign that was shorter than the length of an average meal (literally). Suck on THAT.


Christian eats his vegan meals in less time than Ziggler's title reign. He needs to make sure he has no muscle mass. He's an Edge afterthought, like Mysterio winning it after Guerrero's death. Sad, but true. Edge is God. Christian = Marty Janetty without a last name.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd really like for it to be Seamus so we can get a Seamus/Christian program but I sense a God awful Mark Henry feud coming where Henry will win and then ultimately go on to feud with Orton. Bleh.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

JEEZ, STOP IT. He looks like main event, atleast he is not like a joke Miz was, and his size is more then Rey, like HBK and Punk.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

OK I'm done flaming Christian. Better than ADR, right? But really, I heard some stir about a Henry retirement ever since his knee operations a few years back. Maybe this could be one last hoorah for a World title run. I'd say he deserves it just as much as Christian.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't marked out like that in forever. Was so proud to see Christian get the belt, whether he won it cause Edge left or not doesn't matter to me


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Brodus Clay


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian does deserve the world title I must say hard work pays off

BUT heres the kicker. Christian WOULD OF BECOME world champ a long time ago if he didn't leave wwe for TNA. Think about it even Edge hasn't had a title back when Christian left now what he has 13. World/WWE title belts weren't handed out like hot cakes post 2005. WWE was so focus on building up cena as a maineventer he went over everbody.

Christian would of became world champ if he would of stayed but instead theres some random has jokes on vince hates christian and shit.. Christian should thank his lucky stars after coming from tna he gets to mainevent ECW, "with a title zong" and has been a main player on SD for a while.

Guys like William Regal they stay loyal and yet would be lucky to get to appear on superstars. So Christian is very very very lucky. Ask Gail Kim and possibly Awesome Kong in the near furture


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's SO surreal!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He should make it past Over the Limit and Capitol Punishment, as they seem to be the "new champion defends title against lesser opponents ppvs" (Jack Swagger vs Big Show last year)

Money in the Bank & Summerslam is where he will likely lose it, Wade Barrett (MITB winner), Sheamus and Randy Orton will be within a shout then.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Somewhere Todd Grisham just stood up and said "He's....He's the world champion".


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

sc4 said:


> Somewhere Todd Grisham just stood up and said "He's....He's the world champion".


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

I gotta admit I never thought he’d win a world title even though deep down I really wanted him too.
Seeing him win was definitely one of my greatest WWE’s moments. After 13 long years he finally did it and I’m more than happy for him. He had just about won everything but was missing that world titme. Now he's a grandslam champion. 

My first thought when I saw Christian climb the ladder towards the end was, ‘please Chris Jericho don’t come and spoil it now’ I knew someone was coming to spoil Christians moment (that being Brodus Clay) but when edge came out I knew Chrstian would become champ. When he grabbed the title, it was a joyful moment, but I didn’t mark out. It was more like a ‘finally (with a proud smile) moment’. 

Congrats Christian. You deserved to be world champion more than anyone in that company.

Edit: Still no post from Pyro. lol.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Never thought it would happen, and I'm glad that it did. Even though he probably won't have much of a reign.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Im so happy about this, seriously. It made extreme rules possibly my favourite ppv ever, and i marked so hard. Although, now i feel as if my wrestling fan career is over, nothing left to really accomplish


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thoroughly deserved, but the sad truth is that this is just a token, his compensation for Edge retiring. You know they had no intention of putting the WHC on Christian 'till the Edge situation arose. They'll take it off him as soon as they can, too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Maximum007 said:


> I gotta admit I never thought he’d win a world title even though deep down I really wanted him too.
> Seeing him win was definitely one of my greatest WWE’s moments. After 13 long years he finally did it and I’m more than happy for him. He had just about won everything but was missing that world titme. Now he's a grandslam champion.
> 
> My first thought when I saw Christian climb the ladder towards the end was, ‘please Chris Jericho don’t come and spoil it now’ I knew someone was coming to spoil Christians moment (that being Brodus Clay) but when edge came out I knew Chrstian would become champ. When he grabbed the title, it was a joyful moment, but I didn’t mark out. It was more like a ‘finally (with a proud smile) moment’.
> ...


I wonder where Pyro is anyway.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

For me, this is the best wrestling-related news in along time, I hope They will not drop the ball too soon with him, about the "Who will eventually beat Christian for the WHC" question i really dunno, but if he have to lose it I hope for Barret or Sheamus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't want to sound like an asshole or anything but I agree with *mblonde09*. This really is kind of like an alternative version of the big Mysterio push and first world championship reign. I can't see Christian staying as champion for terribly long with babyface Randy Orton the same brand. If he makes it to Money in the Bank that would be a fabulous reign considering the situation; if he can stay as over as he was in Tampa, it just might happen, though.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I am thrilled Christian is now World Heavyweight Champ. It's about time! I think he'll feud with Orton and Orton will beat him few months down the line.
Even though i don't want him to lose for at least a few months.


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

Rhodes/Dibiase/Sheamus/Barrett all could win the world title this year depending on who they want to push. And when. It possible that the title changes hands a few times before Orton gets his hands on it at WM.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would love to see Rhodes win the title at SS. But Randy " I won't put anyone over" Orton will become heel and win it.


----------



## marth555 (Jan 15, 2010)

It was a mark out moment I was marking out


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton is on SD so no one goes over!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I wonder where Pyro is anyway.



He's been posting throughout this thread


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Don't want to sound like an asshole or anything but I agree with *mblonde09*. This really is kind of like an alternative version of the big Mysterio push and first world championship reign. I can't see Christian staying as champion for terribly long with babyface Randy Orton the same brand. If he makes it to Money in the Bank that would be a fabulous reign considering the situation; if he can stay as over as he was in Tampa, it just might happen, though.


With the reaction he got, I think its plausible. If nothing else, Christian feuds with whatever heel for a number of months, drops it to that heel and in comes Orton, the "savior." Christian gets a solid reign out of it, a top heel is solidified, and Orton gets the belt in the end. I think thats the grand master plan regardless, just with a twist to allow Christian a bit more time to shine. Of course, I wouldn't bank on it, but maybe Vince saw something last night that he wanted to hold onto for a while. One can only hope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VikesRule_HBK said:


> Christian eats his vegan meals in less time than Ziggler's title reign. He needs to make sure he has no muscle mass. He's an Edge afterthought, like Mysterio winning it after Guerrero's death. Sad, but true. Edge is God. Christian = Marty Janetty without a last name.


Cool story, bro. Still doesn't change the fact that he's a world champion.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Cool story, bro. Still doesn't change the fact that he's a world champion.


WWWYKI


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

Fantastic to see him win! What a great moment. First the celebration with a moved Edge and then he gets to enjoy it for himself in front of all the fans. Well deserved.
His look could use a bit of an improvement though. He looks so skinny with those tights.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> Im so happy about this, seriously. It made extreme rules possibly my favourite ppv ever, and i marked so hard. Although, now i feel as if my wrestling fan career is over, nothing left to really accomplish




I feel exactly the same, I now have nothing left to really hope for, but I will still keep watching


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I feel like I have no reason to watch anymore too. 

I'll watch until Christian's reign is over, but then I dunno what to do. I don't have anything else I REALLY want to see. :/


----------



## WrestlingFoLife (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't get to watch the PPV when it actually happened so I just happened to watch that match. I'm so glad I didn't come on here before doing that because that just made the moment of him grabbing the title way more surprising. I haven't marked out like this since 05.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Been almost 24 hours, and I'm still marking out and cannot believe it. I never knew one could be proud over something relating to professional wrestling, but I have never been more proud.

I cannot believe Christian reached the unreachable star.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah after Christian drops the belt I think the only thing that would keep my interest in WWE would be a Cena heel turn or CM Punk having a super-2000 HHH-esque run with either title.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

tgautier13 said:


> Yeah after Christian drops the belt I think the only thing that would keep my interest in WWE would be a Cena heel turn or CM Punk having a super-2000 HHH-esque run with either title.


Pretty much. Christian and Punk are basically the only people that really keep me watching every week.


----------



## urielhurricane (Jul 11, 2010)

hoping that no one beats christian for the WHC belt!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urielhurricane said:


> hoping that no one beats christian for the WHC belt!


You mean tomorrow, right? Because I'd be willing to bet my odds on 100% that at some point in time, he's going to lose the title.


----------



## hisdudeness (Sep 11, 2007)

he should totally do a peeparooni for booker in the middle of the ring at the start of smackdown lol


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

This completes me!

Like others have said, i dont really have anything left to hope for now. (exept maybe that his first feud is NOT Mark Henry) I can see Vince riding this wave of exitement for as long as he can, release a new t-shirt and watch it sell out. Expect Christian to hold the title for a couple months atleast, there is really nobody better to elevate a heel to solid ME status and i fully expect them to use Christian for this purpose.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I knew this would happen. I knew he'd get it. There was no other logical explanation.

It's also nice to see that 99% of people on here who said that Vince hates Christian and would never give him a world title were _wrong_.

I'm really looking forward to his reign and seeing him as WHC live next month at OTL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince giving Christian the title doesn't mean he doesn't hate him, it just means he loves money even more. It's not like he gave Christian the title just to do it, it had a purpose. I'm not complaining...I'll take it, but it's still a fact.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Vince giving Christian the title doesn't mean he doesn't hate him, it just means he loves money even more. It's not like he gave Christian the title just to do it, it had a purpose. I'm not complaining...I'll take it, but it's still a fact.


Christian isn't going to outdraw Del Rio, and keeping the title on SD isn't going to outdraw the potential epicness of having both titles on the same brand. Christian winning is a feel good moment, but it won't draw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It won't be a big draw, true, but they'll be able to use this title win to push Edge's retirement merchandise further.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If they shove him down our throats like they did with Rey and Jeff, then yes he can "Draw" if WWE deems it so.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It won't be a big draw, true, but they'll be able to use this title win to push Edge's retirement merchandise further.


Speaking of which, I wouldn't even be surprised if Christian starts wearing Edge's merch.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Christian isn't really in a good spot to prove he can draw since Smackdown will be going up against the NBA playoffs. But I wont be surprised if he keeps it a few months. Post Mania is very much a transitional time. I think a 2-3 month wouldn't be out of the question because I think theyd rather have Orton going for the title at Summerslam time as opposed to now. Also think Christian would be a good candidate to drop the title to the MITB winner (probably Sheamus or Rhodes).


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Christian...Christian...at last, you're on your own!!! I can't thank my fellow Peeps enough for helping Captain Charisma finally get a just due and well deserved World Heavyweight Title win after all the years of hard work and the political backstage bullshit!

- Vic


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't care about the win, have'nt liked em since his first ECW title reign.

I see Henry or Sheamus beating him for the title.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Really happy to see Christian finally win the big one.

I expect Orton to be the one to take it off of him, but it won't be one-on-one. He'll win it in a multi-man match somewhere down the line, or he'll lose it to whoever wins the SmackDown MITB match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Vince giving Christian the title doesn't mean he doesn't hate him, it just means he loves money even more. It's not like he gave Christian the title just to do it, it had a purpose. I'm not complaining...I'll take it, but it's still a fact.


So what? He still won it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree. Who gives a fuck? I don't, I'm just saying.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I agree. Who gives a fuck? I don't, I'm just saying.


Yeah pretty much. Vince can have whatever motive he wants to put the belt on Captain Charisma. The point is, he's worked his ass off his entire career for this, and as a loyal Peep I've wanted to see this happen for years. Lets hope his reign is as epic and well booked as his title victory.


----------



## Lindhard (Feb 2, 2010)

I just finished watching the ppv.... OH MY FUCKING GOD!!! HE FREAKING DID IT!!!!!

never have I marked out so hard... NEVER!

TO ALL THE HATERS AND ALL THE FREAKING NAYSAYERS... CHRISTIAN IS WHC AND THERE AINT A DAMN THING U CAN SAY OR DO TO CHANGE IT!!

God I love WWE right now


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ all of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

To everyone:
Please do not post or allude to spoilers in this thread.


----------

